# Help to setup just a local delivery agent!

## bld

Salve e buon/a giorno/notte ( linux va molto di piu di notte non so perche  :Wink:  )

 tutti i gentoo-ers  :Smile: 

Io come newbe (SI ODDIO ESSERE NEWBE!) che sono credo di aver fatto una confusione

esagerata oramai con gli MTA gli MTU e non ho capito ancora in qualle categoria

entra sendmail/postfix/qmail oppure mutt/pine/evolution/ ... I manuali che ho 

letto danno per scontanto queste definizioni.

Io voglio far si che, i "users" possano mandare mails al root, e il root ai users.

Per esempio " echo 'ciao mi chiamo paperino' |mail root " .

Ma io per fare questo di cosa ho bisogno? Ho veramente bisogno di postfix

qmail o sendmail? Oppure mi basta qualche programmino piu piccolo.

In futuro vorrei settare metalog, e altri loggers per mandarmi delle mail..

con crontab (mai usato fino ad'ora).

Di qualli programmi ho bisogno per fare questo? 

Grazie. adiuz!

----------

## greg_g

Di sicuro ci vuole net-mail/mailx, poi credo ci voglia per forza uno fra

postfix, qmail, sendmail, o almeno, io non ho capito come fare senza, forse solo con ssmtp, che pero' mi pare serva per spedire le mail a indirizzi veri... oppure non ho capito niente.

Comunque io uso postfix con alcune impostazioni di questo tipo in /etc/postfix/main.cf

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain

mynetworks_style = host

mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

Ciao. Greg

----------

## teknux

per inviare la posta comunque serve un server SMPT=MTA=mail transfer agent da non confondere con MUA=mail user agent = client di posta  :Smile: 

è consigliabile postfix per semplicità e sicurezza. sendmail è un casino configurarlo ed è un colabrodo. qmail è certamente sicuro, abbastanza facile da configurare ma incompleto di alcune funzionalità in generale (diciamo che per un uso locale va bene comunque...).

il programma mail fa parte mailx, come ti ha detto garbage, per gli altri basta un emerge postfix o emerge qmail

teknux

----------

## bld

Okay ho installato postfix di nuovo, ma cmq non riesco a capire dove e' il problema

perche postfix non da segni di errore..

io ho installato mailx, e postfix, mi serve forse uno dei programmi chiamati

procmail oppure fetchmail? perche ho visto da qualche parte su

/etc/postfix/main.cf che li usa.

grazie per la votra paziensa  :Smile: 

----------

## greg_g

Se mail e postfix non hanno problemi, dovrebbe comparire il messaggio mandato con /bin/mail da qualche parte in /var/spool/mail oppure nella home del destinatario in ~/.mailbox (dipende dalla configurazione nella sezione DELIVERY TO MAILBOX in main.cf). procmail/fetchmail non sono necessari, besta dire al client di posta dove si trova la posta locale.

Ciao! Greg

----------

## teknux

probabilmente devi settare gli aliases di sistema, ad esempio far puntare tutti gli alias a root (e magari puntare root stesso a un utente che usi di più...). o ancora devi settare il formato dell'invio mail e le directory di spool, etc mailx (il pacchetto che contiene /bin/mail per capirci) legge la posta solo se in formato mbox e non altri come il Maildir.

quanto a procmail è un *filtro* che PROCessa-le-MAIL, con questo programma puoi impostare alcuni filtri e operazioni sulle mail che ricevi, è comodo per mail-list, spam o cumunque se ricevi molta posta e vuoi smistarla meglio.

fetchmail serve invece per scaricare la posta da POP3 (e non so se anche altri formati), ma a mio parere è alaquanto scadente ed insicuro, se ti occorre un programma di questo tipo prova getmail  :Smile: 

tek

----------

